# What are the sixers biggest needs for 08-09



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Assuming the team is intact through the end of the season, what changes do you think will be made, and what are the bigest needs of the team ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The biggest need is front court size. Particularly they need to bring in a guy at PF who can play well on this level. Not just a guy like Reggie Evans, but someone who you'd be comfortable starting.

Elton Brand is the name I brought up last year, and who is being brought up more in the news, but what level will he be playing with the Achilles injury?

How good will Herbert Hill play coming off of injury?

Can Dalembert keep up this high level of play he's had this season, or is it a fluke?

While the roster is bad, it's not as bad an outlook as last year. I think they should think of adding a shooter. Also a reserve SG/SF who's a better option than Carney and Willie Green.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with the front court help. Would you address the PF need in the draft, perhaps a Hibbert pickup or would you look to the free-agent/trade market. If we could get rid of Carney/Green for an adequate PF I'd be happy. Could we get a guy like Chandler or Jermaine O'Neal, maybe even Boozer? I've heard his name mentioned lately.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I doubt we could get any of those guys, except O'neal, and I wouldn't want him. The sixers don't have a single player, even iguadala, who either team would trade for Chandler or Boozer.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Like stefanski said we need a post presance.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This upcoming free agent season is huge, I'd rather see them get as much room as possible than keep Miller. That said, there aren't any point guards or post scorers (unless brand opts out) in the free agent market to the best of my knowledge, so it might be a smart move to keep him. He also seems like the type of player who will age pretty well anyways.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The more Stefanski talks about things the more I think he's sincere about not wanting to move Miller.

About the draft I'd love to see them draft Hibbert. It'd also be nice to invest in a PG to platoon with Lou Will after Miller is gone, but with the lack of size on the team landing Hibbert would be huge. I think if possible the Sixers should think about going big in the draft and FA (or trade).


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd love to see them grab a good big. And the way they are playing, they'll probably be able to get whatever one they want


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm also wondering about whether or not they should address PG. I think this relies on how good the team feels Louis Williams can be. He has a lot of talent, and he's showing the capability of creating for others, but can he be the guy manning the point?

How long is Andre Miller in the picture? If next year is his swan song with the team, they'll have to look somewhere. With Williams' already in the fold they'll have to get someone with a completely different skill set.

Now the question is do you pass up size for a PG? I don't know at this point, depends on the players on the board.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

You can always find an "adequate" guy to complient Lou, but good big men are tough to aquire. You are correct though, it all depends on whats on the board when they're on the clock...


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I'd hope Thad Young is ready to start at SF by next year and that would move Iggy to the 2. Then they need to get a post presence or just a PF that can take some of the scoring load off other players and another SG.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Slizeezyc said:


> Well I'd hope Thad Young is ready to start at SF by next year and that would move Iggy to the 2. Then they need to get a post presence or just a PF that can take some of the scoring load off other players and another SG.


**** next year, he should be starting this year. there's absolutely no reason why he shouldn't be. I get that the second unit brings a lot of energy, but this season should be about getting guys like Williams, Smith, and Young as many minutes to develop as possible.

That's one reason I don't like Miller staying on the team. They're never going to find out if Williams can be a real point while he's given the support of a guy like miller, because he's never being put in the position of being a legit starting point. Trade miller and go through the growing pains that will come with williams. We'll know at the end of the year whether or not he can do it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the minutes Smith is getting is good. He's averaging 15 MPG and that's probably the amount he's set to play for his career. From what I've seen I don't expect him to ever be a starting caliber player, but instead a good rotation PF. 15-20 MPG is perfect for him now.

Thaddeus Young will probably be starting a little after All-Star Break. I haven't read that anywhere, I'm just going by what I'm seeing. He's fairly productive for a 19 year old when he gets 20+ minutes. When I checked it before last night's game he was averaging 11 points & 5 rebounds in those conditions.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I think the minutes Smith is getting is good. He's averaging 15 MPG and that's probably the amount he's set to play for his career. From what I've seen I don't expect him to ever be a starting caliber player, but instead a good rotation PF. 15-20 MPG is perfect for him now.


I agree that's what he'll turn into eventually, but I think he'd develop his game better, get a better knowledge of the game given more minutes. If there was somebody in front of him more worthy, I'd understand. But is it really more important to play reggie evans or calvin booth?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, I see what you're getting at. In that case I agree. If they took five minutes from Evans and gave it to Smith, I wouldn't mind. It'd bring both to around 20.

Maybe before the end of the season Herbert Hill's knee will be healthy and he'll be able to take even more minutes from Evans.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Honestly, we have our future rebounder in Hill. I still feel we need to get somebody that we can dump it down to and they are going to give us 20 a night. We havent had that since the spoon. If we are sitting at #2 and Beasley is sitting there do you take him?


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> **** next year, he should be starting this year. there's absolutely no reason why he shouldn't be. I get that the second unit brings a lot of energy, but this season should be about getting guys like Williams, Smith, and Young as many minutes to develop as possible.
> 
> That's one reason I don't like Miller staying on the team. They're never going to find out if Williams can be a real point while he's given the support of a guy like miller, because he's never being put in the position of being a legit starting point. Trade miller and go through the growing pains that will come with williams. We'll know at the end of the year whether or not he can do it.


I would agree there. I wouldn't play him at PF though, I'd play him at SF and bring Green off the bench rather than having Evans on the bench.

I think Lou is still fine to be learning the way he is, for at least one more year. He's still really young, and either way they are going to have to pay him this off-season. I think most believe he's a scorer first and that's perfectly fine anyway...Sixers need scoring.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Honestly, we have our future rebounder in Hill. I still feel we need to get somebody that we can dump it down to and they are going to give us 20 a night. We havent had that since the spoon. If we are sitting at #2 and Beasley is sitting there do you take him?


You think Beasley will translate to the pros as a PF? I think he's going to have to play SF in the NBA. He's a great talent, but I don't know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> You think Beasley will translate to the pros as a PF? I think he's going to have to play SF in the NBA. He's a great talent, but I don't know.


only because of his build. I think he could put on another 20 pounds with a legit trainer


----------



## jev.dog (Nov 12, 2007)

as i see it, i think we could create a deal for linas kleiza
he has had a break out season and has had a couple of 20+ point games
i wouldn't see the harm in acquiring him


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jev.dog said:


> as i see it, i think we could create a deal for linas kleiza
> he has had a break out season and has had a couple of 20+ point games
> i wouldn't see the harm in acquiring him


There's no impeteous for either team to do that.


----------



## jev.dog (Nov 12, 2007)

he could provide the points and range we lost when we traded korver and could provide decent defense
although not sure who we could trade for him..


----------

